# EVOC in NJ anyone ??



## Insurman (Oct 23, 2007)

Hello, 

I am looking into getting a part time position with an area EMS provider.  the company requires EVOC.. I have taken CEVO but EVOC.. 

anyone know where to find classes happening soon in my area.  I am located in the southern part of the state near Long Beach Island.  

Driving somewhere really is not a problem.  Thank you. 

Kory.


----------



## rgnoon (Oct 23, 2007)

Here in NJ, EVOC is Called CEVO. Same Deal. Jersey Just Loves to be Different.


----------



## Insurman (Oct 23, 2007)

hey thanks..rgnoon.. 

however... 

I dont mean to be an a$$h ole.. or anything.. but.. 

I believe you are incorrect..

CEVO is a defensive driving class and EVOC is a "practical" if you will..

It is actually drving the apparatus througha course, and practicing braking, backing and such.. 

anyone else know of these classes coming up.. thanks.


----------



## rgnoon (Oct 23, 2007)

One of the only places currently registered with NJOEMS hosting the practical portion to which your are referring is Overlook Hospital of Atlantic Health. You'll have to contact them directly to determine when the next offering is.


----------

